# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  3000 فتاة في فيديو كليب تامر حسني الجديد

## غسان

يبدو ان الفنان المصري تامر حسني سيكون شهريار في الايام القادمة ، فهو سيستعين بثلاثة آلاف فتاة في كليبه الجديد "ما توصينيش" الذي سيقوم بتصويره في مطار وشوارع القاهرةتحت إشراف المخرج ياسر سامي. 

وقرَّر الفنان المصري خوض تجربة الإنتاج للمرة الأولى بعيداً عن منتج ألبوماته الغنائية نصر محروس ويستعين بشركة "عالم الفن" لصاحبه المنتج محسن جابر. وتم تحديد موزانة مرتفعة 300 ألف دولار أمريكي لرغبة تامر بتصوير الكليب في ثلاثة أيام فقط .

----------


## دموع الورد

ما شاء الله ى3000 بنت

 :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## باريسيا

*3000 بنت ؟؟؟؟

شو هل الكاميرا الي بتوسع تصوير 3000 ؟؟

الله بيعين هل الناس بتفكيرهم 

شكراً ياغسان على الخبريه*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

واو  :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## محمد العزام

ازنخ مغني و3000 بنت (كل شي بصير بالحياة )
شكرا غسان

----------


## saousana

مين فاضي يعد 
وشو يعني .... هاي مبالغة 
يعني مش عارفة شو احكي .. هو خبر 
مشكور حسان

----------


## Shift

> ازنخ مغني و3000 بنت (كل شي بصير بالحياة )
> شكرا غسان


فعلا والله .. أزنخ مغني  :SnipeR (20): 




> مين فاضي يعد 
> وشو يعني .... هاي مبالغة 
> يعني مش عارفة شو احكي .. هو خبر 
> مشكور حسان


فعلا كلام فاضي .. بس علي فكره هو غسان مش حسان  :SnipeR (9): 

مشكور يا حســـان

----------


## ابن الاردن

الله يرزقنا 3 بنات مش 3000 بنت

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن الاردن
					

الله يرزقنا 3 بنات مش 3000 بنت





مشكورين جميعا على المرور_

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
الله يعينه على عقله...بس مايزعل مني هالواحد :SnipeR (52):

----------


## غسان

_

وينه احمد الزعبي ؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## عُبادة

لا تعليق

----------


## mylife079

الله يعوض على اهله 

ناس فاضيه

----------


## مدحت

بس 3000   قليل

يخليهن 30000   بالمرة   مهي صايرة وصايرة

يعني هو   بدو  يخللهن   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

3000 هبله و انت الصادق يا غسان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> الله يعينه على عقله...بس مايزعل مني هالواحد


مين هالواحد؟!! ...قال عأساس انو ما حد عرف ما ظل غير تقولي ما يزعل مني احمد الزعبي هندسة مياه بالحصن سنة ثالثة وساكن باربد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

تامر حسني حصتي وما حد يجيب سيرتو والله انكو ما بتعرفوو منيح الشب قلبو طيب وحنون .... ولا تخلوني ارجع انزلو بتوقيعي :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 




> _
> 
> وينه احمد الزعبي ؟؟؟؟؟_


هيو احمد الزعبي هييييييييييييييييييييييييي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اللي حكى عن تامر حسني بغيابي يبعثلي اسمو عالخاص :Db465236ff: 

بس امووووووت واعرف ليش ما بتحبو شو عامللكو الزلمة ...انتو تعاملتو معو او حكيتو معو ولا خلص ما بتحبو جكارة :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مين هالواحد؟!! ...قال عأساس انو ما حد عرف ما ظل غير تقولي ما يزعل مني احمد الزعبي هندسة مياه بالحصن سنة ثالثة وساكن باربد
> 
> تامر حسني حصتي وما حد يجيب سيرتو والله انكو ما بتعرفوو منيح الشب قلبو طيب وحنون .... ولا تخلوني ارجع انزلو بتوقيعي


انا ما جبت سيرتك :SnipeR (30):  يالله شو بتحب تتبلى علي :SnipeR (30): 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ناس فاضيه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> انا ما جبت سيرتك يالله شو بتحب تتبلى علي


انا بتبلى عليكي :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

طيب خلص ماشي انا بتبلى عليكي :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> انا بتبلى عليكي
> 
> طيب خلص ماشي انا بتبلى عليكي


 :Db465236ff:

----------

